# Sazimai Blue temperament?



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi guys new here to the forum and boy am I glad to have found a place to share my love of these beautiful creatures. I got my first T nearly 3 years ago a beautiful Mexican red knee and I’m really fascinated by the Sazimai blue. I have done some research but there isn’t much out there on this species could anyone shed some ligh on there temperament as well as housing them? 
Much appreciated


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm not an expert by any means but I could share my experiences with mine.

I have had it a few months. The t is a juvie. Mine seems extremely bolty but not super defensive. I have seen ones that are really defensive though. I would prefer it to be more defensive less bolty. Would make chores a lot easier.

It seems obsessed with water and dumps it's dish, fills it with mud and flips it over. I had to replace the dish because it bit holes in it lol. 

It is the one t i have that I need to take some precautions with. But I really like the little one. Mine has a not great feeding response though. It avidly attacks water and its dish but is pretty lazy with food. It does eat but I never see the strike.

If considering this species I would reccomended this vid and other TM vids on the species






I don't know how I am gonna deal with rehouses for the P saz but I do enjoy its funny little antics.  Just remember that they are much faster than beginner level NW's and may threat posture and stuff. Mine never has but it is really bolty!

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you so much for your insight and experience with this species  I have read they are some what similar to the gbb in terms of behaviour. I didn’t think they threw the threat posture as much. Still considering to get one though but will do my research a bit more it’s either a GBB or P Saz still torn between the two either way there really beautiful. I do hope your little guy calms down seems like a lot of startling lol. 
Thanks )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome aboard...great to hear from a fellow enthusiast.

I'm in the roughly the same boat as you. I can share what I've read and gleaned through private discussions.

I currently have 8 slings on order, waiting fro weather conditions to change so that they can be overnighted. I must say that I cannot wait to get them in and begin working with them.

So in a year I'll a lot of first hand experience with multiple specimens of the same species.

Currently I'm raising 5 GGB slings...they were about 3/4 inch to an 1inch when I got them. They are pushing 1 1/4 +/- at the moment. Very nice species, but yeah...still little slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 10, 2020)

Wow 8 seems like a lot to me but I’ve only just got into the hobby that’s probably a small scale for some of the enthusiast out there lol. Really hope they turn out to be some awesome Ts! Keep me posted


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 10, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> Thank you so much for your insight and experience with this species  I have read they are some what similar to the gbb in terms of behaviour. I didn’t think they threw the threat posture as much. Still considering to get one though but will do my research a bit more it’s either a GBB or P Saz still torn between the two either way there really beautiful. I do hope your little guy calms down seems like a lot of startling lol.
> Thanks )


I definitely got my share of jump scares at first. Now I find it almost comical ( while the lid is on the enclosure). "You did what!?!?! " "Now I'm gonna have to....(insert needless chore here) " "Aaarrrggghhhh!"

Tbh I do most of my chores through the airholes like flipping and digging dirt out of water dish, feeding mealworms etc. Only time I open the lid is for retrieving water dishes for cleaning or that have holes in them or uneaten feeders.

I named mine P s(p)az for a reason!

Love gbb as well. Just don't own one yet. Good luck with your choice! If you can deal with the speed then you can't really go wrong either way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 10, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> I definitely got my share of jump scares at first. Now I find it almost comical ( while the lid is on the enclosure). "You did what!?!?! " "Now I'm gonna have to....(insert needless chore here) " "Aaarrrggghhhh!"
> 
> Tbh I do most of my chores through the airholes like flipping and digging dirt out of water dish, feeding mealworms etc. Only time I open the lid is for retrieving water dishes for cleaning or that have holes in them or uneaten feeders.
> 
> ...


Lol haha that made laugh. They do seem like a very skittish species not sure how I’d react I still sometimes jump when my red knee darts quickly across the enclosure lol. Still deciding what to go with will hopefully make a decision soon.


----------



## Minty (Jan 10, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> Hi guys new here to the forum and boy am I glad to have found a place to share my love of these beautiful creatures. I got my first T nearly 3 years ago a beautiful Mexican red knee and I’m really fascinated by the Sazimai blue. I have done some research but there isn’t much out there on this species could anyone shed some ligh on there temperament as well as housing them?
> Much appreciated


I keep mine on bone dry substrate, occasionally overflowing the water dish, and a cork bark hide.

Mine is slightly skittish but generally docile if undisturbed. Has thrown up a couple of threat postures too, but only when disturbed (opening the lid or dropping food in). Have never seen mine flick hair. Great species to keep and a decent eater. Decent growth rate, and under a light, the colour is breathtaking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 10, 2020)

Minty said:


> I keep mine on bone dry substrate, occasionally overflowing the water dish, and a cork bark hide.
> 
> Mine is slightly skittish but generally docile if undisturbed. Has thrown up a couple of threat postures too, but on when disturbed (opening the lid or dropping food in). Have never seen mine flick hair. Great species to keep and a decent eater. Decent growth rate, and under a light, the colour is breathtaking.
> View attachment 330565


Wow she is truly beautiful you are lucky!
Thanks for the info and insight into keeping these species, I have read there quite skittish. Will do some more research it’s either the P Sazimai or the GBB. 
Thank you


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 10, 2020)

Minty said:


> I keep mine on bone dry substrate, occasionally overflowing the water dish, and a cork bark hide.
> 
> Mine is slightly skittish but generally docile if undisturbed. Has thrown up a couple of threat postures too, but only when disturbed (opening the lid or dropping food in). Have never seen mine flick hair. Great species to keep and a decent eater. Decent growth rate, and under a light, the colour is breathtaking.
> View attachment 330565


Whats up @Minty! Did you get yours as a sling? I have heard of some Ts that are crazy bolty as slings and calm down when they get some size.



FatherOfTheSpider said:


> Lol haha that made laugh. They do seem like a very skittish species not sure how I’d react I still sometimes jump when my red knee darts quickly across the enclosure lol. Still deciding what to go with will hopefully make a decision soon.


My red knee sub adult moves so infrequently that I  have to tap the cage sometimes. Or it will dart when I am retrieving a dish. It can be unsettling sometimes. But thats because it is very infrequent. The sazimai is always moving so I just got used to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Jan 10, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> Wow she is truly beautiful you are lucky!
> Thanks for the info and insight into keeping these species, I have read there quite skittish. Will do some more research it’s either the P Sazimai or the GBB.
> Thank you


Get both. 



A mature male I had. 



Brachyfan said:


> Whats up @Minty! Did you get yours as a sling? I have heard of some Ts that are crazy bolty as slings and calm down when they get some size.


No, got her as a young adult female. Have never had this species as a sling. 

Some do calm down but it can vary for every T, in my experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 10, 2020)

The #1 and #2 most defensive specimens of my 61 tarantulas are my male and female P. sazimai. They threat pose everything. They threat pose so hard that they fall over backwards and continue to do it while on their backs. They were very photosensitive as slings, only coming out at night, but they didn't get this nasty until they hit about 3.5 inches DLS.

That's just my experience. 2 specimens is a small sample size, so maybe most of them are docile. I don't know.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 10, 2020)

Minty said:


> Get both.
> 
> View attachment 330568
> 
> ...


He’s awesome man! Not sure I’m ready just yet to get both maybe in the future! But wow your gbb’s colours are just something else



nicodimus22 said:


> The #1 and #2 most defensive specimens of my 61 tarantulas are my male and female P. sazimai. They threat pose everything. They threat pose so hard that they fall over backwards and continue to do it while on their backs. They were very photosensitive as slings, only coming out at night, but they didn't get this nasty until they hit about 3.5 inches DLS.
> 
> That's just my experience. 2 specimens is a small sample size, so maybe most of them are docile. I don't know.


I have heard from a few others they are very defensive. Any experience with GBB’s? Do they raise the threat position as much?

Thanks


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 10, 2020)

Kinda skittish, photosensitive at smaller sizes, heard of people getting defensive ones though I've never had any threat postures from mine. They're surprisingly quick for a slow growing terrestrial species.

View media item 61664

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 10, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> I have heard from a few others they are very defensive. Any experience with GBB’s? Do they raise the threat position as much?


I have never gotten a threat pose from my adult female GBB. She is a little skittish and fast, but not defensive.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 10, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> I have heard from a few others they are very defensive. Any experience with GBB’s? Do they raise the threat position as much?


My _P. sazimai_ is still a sling, so it's too soon to evaluate its temperament.

My GBB was somewhat skittish, but as long as I didn't disturb him, I could observe him on a regular basis.  He never flicked hairs at me, and he had a great feeding response.












At the Oasis (♂ Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 5, 2018
__ 7
__
chromatopelma
chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
cyaneopubescens
gbb
greenbottle blue tarantula
juvenile
juvenile male
male
muffet




						Muffet, my male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, checking out his water dish after I cleaned and...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Jan 10, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> He’s awesome man! Not sure I’m ready just yet to get both maybe in the future! But wow your gbb’s colours are just something else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen or even heard of a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens threat posture. They have a tendency to flick hairs though. Imo, everyone should have a C.cyaneopubescens.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Meh 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 10, 2020)

Minty said:


> Get both.
> 
> View attachment 330568
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! Hope mine does calm down! 



Ungoliant said:


> My _P. sazimai_ is still a sling, so it's too soon to evaluate its temperament.
> 
> My GBB was somewhat skittish, but as long as I didn't disturb him, I could observe him on a regular basis.  He never flicked hairs at me, and he had a great feeding response.
> 
> ...


How big is your sling?



I had a question too. My P saz is still that kind of beige colour at around 2.5 inch dls. Anyone know at what size would it start showing some colours? Every other juvie species i own is showing full adult colours by this time. I want my blue spider dang it! (Lol just kidding. But I would like to know).


----------



## Olan (Jan 10, 2020)

My female is quite defensive, lots of threat postures. Male not so much.




Brachyfan said:


> Thanks for the reply! Hope mine does calm down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a pic? Mine were definitely noticeably blue (especially with a flash) by 2”....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## lazarus (Jan 10, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> I have read they are some what similar to the gbb in terms of behaviour.


I'd say they're behavior is most similar to Nhandus (heavy flickers and don't be surprised if they threat pose from time to time) and they are quite fast for a NW terrestrial. 
If you get slings they start out very small and are medium-slow growers. 
I've got 5, a pair of sub-adults that I've bought as sexed juvies and 3 that I've grown from slings. The slings have good feeding response the other two are quite picky eaters.
From what I've read they are easy to breed and have farily large sacks so prices have dropped significantly here in Europe over the past 2-3 years.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 10, 2020)

Here's a pic @Olan. Looking at the t I think size estimation might be a little off. My guess would be 1.5-2" about the size of my thumb.
	

		
			
		

		
	





If indeed it is not a p saz then what is it? I got this one from a guy who was getting out of the hobby. I did see someone else with one that looked exactly like this one that got it from a reputable dealer so I just assumed that it would be one too. Now I am kinda worried


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 10, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> How big is your sling?


Tiny, no more than an inch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 10, 2020)

Ungoliant said:


> Tiny, no more than an inch.


Cool. I love Ts at that size. That whole 1-3" area! Does your's resemble my picture at all? @Olan has got me thinking that I may have gotten more than I bargained for!


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 11, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> Cool. I love Ts at that size. That whole 1-3" area! Does your's resemble my picture at all? @Olan has got me thinking that I may have gotten more than I bargained for!


Right now it's a generic (but cute) grey/brown NW sling.  Here it is immediately after its previous molt in November:












Freshly Molted Pterinopelma sazimai Sling (0.6")



__ Ungoliant
__ Nov 10, 2019
__ 1
__
brazilian blue tarantula
callow
osmosis
post-molt
pterinopelma
pterinopelma sazimai
sazima's tarantula
sazimai
sling







It has since molted on January 2, though I haven't yet taken a good photo of it.


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 11, 2020)

Ungoliant said:


> Right now it's a generic (but cute) grey/brown NW sling.  Here it is immediately after its previous molt in November:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a little cutie!

It's abdomen is that same tan colour as mine. That gives me some hope! You sling kinda reminds me of my G pulchripes sling that is about the same size. Funny how given a couple of molts and they won't look the same at all.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 11, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> It's abdomen is that same tan colour as mine. That gives me some hope! You sling kinda reminds me of my G pulchripes sling that is about the same size.


Many slings are unidentifiable beyond "NW terrestrial" until they start getting their adult colors.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Olan (Jan 11, 2020)

It still could be sazimai. Maybe it just needs a molt. After molting, even my pretty small juveniles (like 1.5”) showed a blue sheen under bright light:

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 11, 2020)

I also dug up some photos of both my P. sazimai when they were about that size for reference.


P. sazimai #1 at 1.5 inches: 







P. sazimai #2 at 1.25 inches:







P. sazimai #2 at 2.25 inches:

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your pics guys. I notice some things that confirm my t 
I guess I will have to wait until the next molt.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 11, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Kinda skittish, photosensitive at smaller sizes, heard of people getting defensive ones though I've never had any threat postures from mine. They're surprisingly quick for a slow growing terrestrial species.
> 
> View media item 61664


That’s a beauty that one! Yeah I generally think there are most defensive ones than docile ones out there knowing my luck I’ll end up with a defensive one just like my Mexican red who is a bit defensive in comparison to others I know lol sighh



nicodimus22 said:


> I also dug up some photos of both my P. sazimai when they were about that size for reference.
> 
> 
> P. sazimai #1 at 1.5 inches:
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 11, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> That’s a beauty that one! Yeah I generally think there are most defensive ones than docile ones out there knowing my luck I’ll end up with a defensive one just like my Mexican red who is a bit defensive in comparison to others I know lol sighh


I'd rather have a defensive one than a bolty one though. Not sure about a docile one. Do they even exist lol!?!? This species is your typical high strung brazillian t!


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 11, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> I'd rather have a defensive one than a bolty one though. Not sure about a docile one. Do they even exist lol!?!? This species is your typical high strung brazillian t!


Well I hope so I believe every species has it fair share of docile ones lol even though there mega hard to come by


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 11, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> knowing my luck I’ll end up with a defensive one just like my Mexican red who is a bit defensive in comparison to others I know lol sighh


My hamorii is famous on here for being an absolute nutcase

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 11, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> Well I hope so I believe every species has it fair share of docile ones lol even though there mega hard to come by


I would say less high strung. Or comparativly docile lol! But then again my tiny genic sling is my nicest most gentlemanly t so far. So ya never know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S (Jan 11, 2020)

I have an approx 4" female and she's more skittish and bolty than anything. Not seen any defensive behaviour yet, but that could change as she used to only emerge from her hide after lights out. She has started spending a lot of time out in the open now.
Opening the lid will send her into a panic and straight to her hide. But there have been occasions where she'll bolt in a unpredictable direction so I have to be really careful. They are fast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 11, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> My hamorii is famous on here for being an absolute nutcase
> 
> View attachment 330670


Lol. Was just gonna pm you and say we need a hamorii meme on this thread!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 11, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> My hamorii is famous on here for being an absolute nutcase
> 
> View attachment 330670


Omg how crazy haha mine has never thrown the threat position she is just very bolty and a notorious hair kicker as soon as I open her enclosure she’ll kick but calm down eventually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 12, 2020)

Ok so I’ve made my decision......I think I will go for the GBB my reasons being they are probably the best in terms of the step up of beginner level, not as defensive or bolty as the P Sazimai. Now my question is where in the Uk can I find this species any good online places? Never bought online before and my local reptile stores don’t seem to have any? 
I will be in London the coming weeks so is there anywhere in London I could get one? 
Thanks guys


----------



## viper69 (Jan 12, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> Well I hope so I believe every species has it fair share of docile ones lol even though there mega hard to come by


Not true



Jess S said:


> Opening the lid will send her into a panic and straight to her hide.


Helpful! I already deal with this with another species.

The more I read- the more I’m on the fence. Crap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Minty (Jan 12, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> Ok so I’ve made my decision......I think I will go for the GBB my reasons being they are probably the best in terms of the step up of beginner level, not as defensive or bolty as the P Sazimai. Now my question is where in the Uk can I find this species any good online places? Never bought online before and my local reptile stores don’t seem to have any?
> I will be in London the coming weeks so is there anywhere in London I could get one?
> Thanks guys


Google 'Crystal Palace Reptiles', they currently have one in stock. They sell tarantulas and I've bought from them a few times. Just be aware that you'll be quizzed on your husbandry before you buy the T. Nothing major, they just want to know what kind of set up you're going to have for it. They'll ask you about your experience if you try to buy an OW. If you go to their website, you can check out the price list. Spidersworld eu usually have them in stock, but you'll need to wait before they start posting post winter. 

If you'd rather a sling, PM me and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## FatherOfTheSpider (Jan 12, 2020)

Minty said:


> Google 'Crystal Palace Reptiles', they currently have one in stock. They sell tarantulas and I've bought from them a few times. Just be aware that you'll be quizzed on your husbandry before you buy the T. Nothing major, they just want to know what kind of set up you're going to have for it. They'll ask you about your experience if you try to buy an OW. If you go to their website, you can check out the price list. Spidersworld eu usually have them in stock, but you'll need to wait before they start posting post winter.
> 
> If you'd rather a sling, PM me and I'll point you in the right direction.


Thanks Minty...I can’t seem to PM you though


----------



## Minty (Jan 12, 2020)

FatherOfTheSpider said:


> Thanks Minty...I can’t seem to PM you though


Inbox cleared. Should be able to now.


----------



## Jess S (Jan 12, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Helpful! I already deal with this with another species.
> 
> The more I read- the more I’m on the fence. Crap


I think you'd enjoy a sazimai. They are a handsome species. Mine has been pretty good on the rehousings too. Hasn't thrown a threat posture or even tried to flee, which was a massive surprise, as I was all ready with the catch cups in each occasion. Mind you, I let it come out of the cup into the new enclosure on its own, as I felt I'd be pushing my luck if I started poking it again lol.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jess S said:


> I think you'd enjoy a sazimai. They are a handsome species. Mine has been pretty good on the rehousings too. Hasn't thrown a threat posture or even tried to flee, which was a massive surprise, as I was all ready with the catch cups in each occasion. Mind you, I let it come out of the cup into the new enclosure on its own, as I felt I'd be pushing my luck if I started poking it again lol.


maybe, not fond of high maintenance husbandry Ts, I already have some of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ColRolo (Jan 13, 2020)

I had a P Saz as my first ever T. Thats it in my profile pic. Mines really easy to look after goes through periods of never being seen and always being out. When enclosure is opened it always retreats to its burrow allowing me to be able to do maintenace really easy. 
Rehoused once and it just walked straight into its new enclosure. Never seen a threat posture and when it bolts it tends to only be short distances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scooter1685 (Jan 13, 2020)

My sazimai slings aren't as bolty as my GBBs are. One of them is always out in the open unless I'm messing with his enclosure, in which case he hides under his cork bark until he feels safe. The other hides in his burrow about 80% of the time and has flicked hairs at food once or twice when he was in premolt, but never at me and never given a threat pose. He has a habit of putting leftover bits of food in his water dish, and sometimes burying the water dish in substrate, but those are the worst things I've had to deal with from him so far.

For all of my spider maintenance, I put the enclosures inside of a clear plastic tub. That way, if a spider bolts, they are still (hopefully) contained inside the plastic tub. I've only ever had two tarantulas bolt outside of their enclosure. One was a GBB that sat on the outer side of his enclosure until I herded him back in after I finished cleaning, and the other was a G. quirogai that was too big for the enclosure I had initially prepared for him. His legs almost touched all sides of the enclosure before he bolted. I'd probably have wanted to leave too.

I've only had my sazimai slings for a few months now, but so far they haven't been any more difficult than any of my others. They do seem to like a bit more moisture than the Grammostola slings I have, but that's about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S (Jan 13, 2020)

My sazimai is a slob. Moult was left in her hide for weeks until I got the chance to fish it out. Bolus' are discarded anywhere, yet her waterdish is her toilet. She poops in and around it, including on the sides of the enclosure by it. I know it's her way of keeping her poop away from her hide, just would be nice if she could leave all her rubbish in the same corner too


----------



## Brachyfan (Jan 18, 2020)

No idea how to post a pic to the gallery so I will post it here.

I took a pic of the P sazimai with my flash and this is what I found:
	

		
			
		

		
	






@Olan @nicodimus22 @Ungoliant it definitely has blue showing up. Is there any other species that would have this occur?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 20, 2020)

Brachyfan said:


> No idea how to post a pic to the gallery so I will post it here.


How to upload to a public gallery:

In the top menu bar, click "Gallery."
Select the relevant image category from the menu on the left.
Click "Add Media" (near the upper-right corner).
Select "Upload an image from your files" (should be selected by default).
Click "Upload Image."
Select the image file on your computer or phone.
Add a title (preferably including the scientific species name) and description.
Click "Save Media."

If you've already posted one gallery photo, and you want to link a second photo, the best way to handle this is to upload the second image to the same gallery and then add the second image as a comment on your first image.

How to embed images in forum posts, gallery comments, or conversations:

Open the image (in Arachnoboards) that you want to embed.
Copy the code in "Share BB (With Thumbnail) Code" or "Share BB GALLERY Code."  (Both of these options allow the user to click the image for a link to the source.)
Paste the code where you want the image to be in your forum post, gallery comments, or conversations.


----------



## asunshinefix (Jan 24, 2020)

Can anyone comment on how this species compares to your average Pamphobeteus, temperament-wise?


----------



## Caretaker (Jan 10, 2021)

Very interesting thread, although slightly increasing my apprehension
As  I sit waiting for my three Sazimai to ship


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 10, 2021)

asunshinefix said:


> Can anyone comment on how this species compares to your average Pamphobeteus, temperament-wise?


My Pamphos are somewhat well-behaved. 4 out of my 6 specimens just run into their hides when disturbed, and 2 of them kick hairs. Never seen a threat pose from one.

As covered earlier in this thread, my two P. sazimai specimens threat pose at every little disturbance (no hair kicking, though.) They're not a very big species, so it's a little comical to me. Definitely not one to get your hands anywhere near, though.


----------



## ErikElvis (Jan 10, 2021)

I have one sling in a dram vial and it’s a pretty consistent scavenger of small lateralis and cut up mealworms. Not one I usually have to worry about eating.  I’m picked him as a freebie as I was drawn to the blue.


----------



## Caretaker (Jan 10, 2021)

Waiting for my new Pterinopelma Sazimai Brazilian blue slings to arrive. 
I'm Getting back into the hobby after a long while. And the Brachypelma Mex  Red leg I last had was so docile and gentlemanly, only rarely kicked hairs never bolted .
 Even though I've been doing my research these descriptions of wild bolty telaporting things do make me just a little anxious. 
Perhaps the promise of Such a Beautiful Blue jewel overwhelmed my sense of caution.
Preparations will be made and precautions taken.
These along with a couple  Hapalopus sp. Colombian (Pumpkin patch) Large will keep me on my toes. 
 Less than Two weeks until delivery and  I've been putting together enclosures and they are all ready.
I'm excited


----------



## scooter1685 (Jan 10, 2021)

@Caretaker - Welcome back to the hobby. My sazimai slings are both pretty quick, but I don't think I'd use the term "teleporter." I have a few Ts that are definitely faster. One still hides ~80% of the time, and the other is still out in the open almost always, until I touch his enclosure. They are some of my favorites to feed. I've literally had one flip over a roach trying to grab it, only to miss and land on his back  . I've had these two sazimai slings for ~16 months now, and they're both around 2 - 2.5 inches. They were 1/2 inch when I received them, I think.

Be aware of the speed and watch for hair kicking, of course, but they're not super difficult. I think the speed and attitude are comparable to my Nhandu chromatus, definitely less defensive than my tripepii. Hope you enjoy your little guys, once they arrive. They're awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Caretaker (Jan 10, 2021)

scooter1685 said:


> @Caretaker - Welcome back to the hobby. My sazimai slings are both pretty quick, but I don't think I'd use the term "teleporter." I have a few Ts that are definitely faster. One still hides ~80% of the time, and the other is still out in the open almost always, until I touch his enclosure. They are some of my favorites to feed. I've literally had one flip over a roach trying to grab it, only to miss and land on his back  . I've had these two sazimai slings for ~16 months now, and they're both around 2 - 2.5 inches. They were 1/2 inch when I received them, I think.
> 
> Be aware of the speed and watch for hair kicking, of course, but they're not super difficult. I think the speed and attitude are comparable to my Nhandu chromatus, definitely less defensive than my tripepii. Hope you enjoy your little guys, once they arrive. They're awesome in my opinion.


Scooter, 
thanks for the info and the welcome.
I had the Nhandu chromatus and Tripepii on my radar . Also the GBB  
 I went with these and a couple Hapalopus sp Colombia  LG. Pumpkinpatch. But I still have time to add to my order lol..
I guess the teleport comment came after watching a couple videos of the Pumpkin patch.
I'm really looking forward to working with these little Slings.
Do you have any pics of your Ts
Also 
What type of enclosure/ set up are you using for your  Sazimai?


----------



## Lobstersign (Jan 10, 2021)

I have a 1.5" sling.  He is pretty much a pet hole.  He is always in his burrow and keeps making his burrow deeper and larger.   He eats a ton pretty much everytime I ofter him food.  He recently molted and is still a pet hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scooter1685 (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm sure I have pictures somewhere. I tend to take lots but post very few. 

When they were smaller slings, I used 5 oz deli cups to house them. I poked holes in the sides and in the lid with a push pin, filled them 2/3rds with substrate, added a little piece of cork bark to hide under, and added the bulb from a disposable pipette as a tiny water dish. They mostly hid under the cork bark instead of burrowing in those little deli cups, so I was still able to see them when they were hiding.

Now that they're a little bigger, I keep them in 4-inch AMAC boxes that I bought from the container store. I use a little hand drill to add holes in the sides for cross ventilation, and just a few in the top. I've used a soldering iron to add holes too, but I don't like the melted plastic around the air holes. Looks much smoother with my hand drill. I add cork bark for a hide and a 0.5 oz deli cup for their water dish. In all honesty, the cubes are starting to get kinda small for them. Once they molt one more time, they'll need new enclosures. Thankfully, I've already placed an order with Tarantula Cribs. Because of how much they burrow, I tend to fill their enclosures a bit more with substrate than some of my terrestrials.

If it's difficult for you to get to the store, like it sometimes is for me, literally everything I use for my spiders can be found on Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caretaker (Jan 10, 2021)

Again, it seems these can be individuals and exhibit different traits from one to another.
The slings I have on order are reported to be between 3/4 and 1"

Scooter,
I found some clear boxes on Amazon and also at local Hobby shop that should work well for slings. These are made for model cars.  And I went have to rehouse for many months.


----------



## Caretaker (Jan 12, 2021)

The enclosures pictured are 3.8x7.89x3.8" and  yes they are likely a bit large for a 3/4" sling. I have some vials and smaller cups ready as well if they should come in a bit larger or smaller than described. I like to be prepared.
I havent really raised any slings before.Whats a good rule of thumb for encloser size?  2 or 3x the DLS in width?


----------



## scooter1685 (Jan 13, 2021)

Those are probably a little too big for 3/4 inch slings. Something smaller would probably be a little better, but like you said sometimes the size of a sling isn't exactly what I picture in my mind when I read the description. Those enclosures will be perfect at some point. The biggest hazard with larger enclosures is that the sling will feel exposed to potential predators and might be more anxious or defensive than usual. Some keepers claim their slings won't eat as well in an enclosure that's too big, or that they burrow and stay hidden all the time, or that they are more prone to kick hairs and throw threat poses. Basically, they tend to behave more defensively. 

As a rule, I move spiders to new enclosures when the enclosure is less than double the spider's leg span. I actually go a little more by feel than that; if the T seems to have trouble fitting into the hide, or if it's trying to burrow deeper than the enclosure, or basically if it just doesn't seem to have enough space to be comfortable, then it's time for a new enclosure. For most of my Ts, it's better to keep it in a slightly small enclosure rather than move it into something too big. 

The vertical space is a different issue. As a rule of thumb, for terrestrial Ts, the space between the top of the substrate and the lid of the enclosure should't be more than 1.5x the DLS of the spider (diagonal leg span). For 3/4 inch slings, there should only be about an inch or so of space. It's different for arboreal spiders. I haven't had any issues with spiders falling and getting hurt, but I've seen a disappointing number of forum posts from keepers who have.

I'm sort of an anxious person, and I'm always worried about having enclosures the right size when I get new spiders, so I actually have a whole bookshelf full of different sizes and styles of enclosures ready to go. Then again, I also have a hard time not buying new spiders when I see a good deal on something pretty, so I probably buy new spiders far more often than I should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caretaker (Jan 14, 2021)

thanks for that info  Scooter , I don't want to increase any defensiveness or slow feeding response.
 I seeem to have a tendancy to the Bigger is Better attitude .
 So i'll try to keep these in  more appropriately sized housling and save the larger boxes for later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

